# lvcool & 2.4.19-r7

## milosn

 :Question: 

new kernel lists lvcool as one of the features, but i cant realy find it ...anyone know how to enable this in 2.4.19-r7?

Milos

----------

## ph317

I don't remember the name of it offhand, but there's a kernel boot parameter to make use of the lvcool patch - something along the lines of appeding "amdlvcool=on" to your kernel boot line.  Check the gentoo-r7 patch file, I'm sure it's in there somewhere.

----------

